# School Gym Floor Maple ...



## Willee (Aug 23, 2010)

If anyone lives near a school that is being torn down or renovated and they are tearing out the basketball court the Maple floor slats are what I am looking for.
I make pool cue shafts from the old growth, high ring count maple.
They are usually 1 inch thick by two inches wide. One side will have nail holes but a 1 x 1 x 30" piece can be cut from them with no holes.

This also applies to bowling alleys.

Keep your eyes open and let me know if you can supply this stuff.
I will pay all shipping and some for your time.

Hope I posted this in the right forum.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 23, 2010)

Got a whole basket full of the stuff, but I don't think it is that long.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Aug 23, 2010)

A friend put me on to some bowling alley wood a couple months ago. At the time I didn't have any interest. I'll track him down and find out if any is still available.

Carl


----------



## clayton717 (Aug 23, 2010)

Our old junior high is going to be tore down, not sure when it is to be started though. I have asked for some of the flooring, if I get some in the near future I will let you know. I work for the city and we bought the building, so my department may be the ones going in and stripping the building, getting it ready for demolition.


----------



## Fred (Aug 24, 2010)

Contact your local department of education and ask if any plans are in the works to renovate any schools with gyms. Another place to ask is the department of education maintenance folks. You might get more than you would ever need!


----------



## montmill (Aug 26, 2010)

*Wish you were closer*

When they tore down a building on the college campus I bought enough maple flooring to do our whole house. My father in law cleaned each piece for us. The whole thing cost $500 for the wood. I'd hate to imagine what it would be today.

I have some long pieces left but shipping would be a nightmare and I plan on using them myself for pens etc.

I'm sure you can find some. Salvage is the way to go IMO.

Montmill


----------



## JerrySambrook (Aug 27, 2010)

Willee,
       I have a few friends in construction for the state.
I will see what I can come up with tomorrow, as I know there will be a couple at the demo I am doing.

I do find it ironic that someone has to come on and do a nah nah i got some you dont post though

Sorry about a person who just did that to you

Jerry


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 27, 2010)

Those of you worried about shipping long lengths... Try Greyhound. I have had bumpers, lumber, railroad iron, and all kinds of big stuff shipped cheap with them.


----------

